# US taxes



## Alpine3224 (Mar 16, 2012)

Is it possible to get a list of contact information for accountants to prepare US tax returns? Thanks


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

Alpine3224 said:


> Is it possible to get a list of contact information for accountants to prepare US tax returns? Thanks


You might want to narrow it down a little. 

<snip>


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Easiest might be to check the listings of the enrolled agents professional association: https://www.naea.org/educating-america/what-enrolled-agent

The orange button at the top of the page has a search feature for finding an enrolled agent locally. It's not obvious, but you can tweak the search so as to find EAs outside the US.


----------

